# What's your desktop background?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine, changed it a few days ago:


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is actually a picture somebody on here posted for a photo contest she was entering in. I don't remember the persons name but it is a picture of a horse standing in a pasture with fog all around it. It was reallly pretty and loved it. I didn't think they would mind lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My Rem Baby


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff, I want to come watch Rem again soon and get photos where I don't forget that the *&%$ filter is on.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I change my background constantly, maybe every 3 days. It is almost always a random macro or music related.

ATM, it is one of my favorite pictures of one of my favorite music artists:







No comment necessary.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I do underwater photography. This is a pygmy seahorse from Indonesia. It is the size of a grain of rice.

Hey, it is a seaHORSE isn't it?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine changes right now this is it "my son at three on poppy's tractor"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

roro, who is that?? He (I hope?) looks super cute, in a I-want-to-pinch-your-cheeks kinda way ... for me.

AF, stunning photo.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I change mine so often it's not even funny. Right now, though, is a picture of HollyHula the day she came home to us:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I found that photo on the internet and loveeed it


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I JUST changed mine, and for the record I have WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE . Its awesome.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I seem to change my background on a weekly basis. :/ Haha. 
Currently, it is Isis my Egyptian goddess homegirl.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine is this. It's a picture of my honey


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, I love your picture ILoveMyPhillip - I love goats! I used to have a Lamancha named Bailey. I used to show Lamancha's at our local Fall Fair. I remember tickling their belly's to get them to straiten their backs and setting their legs. 

dashygirl - love yours too! I am a HUUUGE Egyptian Fanatic. Both my Father and I are.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

This is one of the puppys from the animal dog rescue that I work for. her name is margerita


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I change mine a lot as well. I like to change it as the seasons change. I took this one about a week ago when we were riding on our home trails. Its about 1/2 mile from our house. The leaves were just starting to change


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> roro, who is that?? He (I hope?) looks super cute, in a I-want-to-pinch-your-cheeks kinda way ... for me.
> 
> AF, stunning photo.


*evil grin* that would be Key from SHINee. And yes, it is a he lol









PS. ilovemyphillip: your background is incredibly awesome.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Seaturtle!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Daniel Radcliffe and some horse in Equus(?)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Woohoo to the above. I wouldn't kick either of them out of my barn!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ford Mustangs are amazing. Enough said.:mrgreen:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ oooooh so nice!!

Mine's of my honey just waking up, no shirt, so I will probably not share  but i love it because of his eyes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dumb person question- How do you copy a shot of your desktop? I right click and there is no copy or save. I just had to post the photo. I have Windows Vista (yuck) maybe thats it?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

You can click print screen -this copies it. Then just paste it into paint or something and save it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope don't have a print either. When I right click it just has stuff to change things on the desktop itself. Its gotta be a Vista thing


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I have vista too and on my keyboard I have a button that says "Prnt Scrn" It works for me!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Nope don't have a print either. When I right click it just has stuff to change things on the desktop itself. Its gotta be a Vista thing


It doesn't matter if you have Vista or not, it depends on the actual computer and the design. If you don't have a key for it, there should be a keyboard shortcut or something of the sort. Try to google Vista keyboard shortcuts? =)
It says here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/Take-a-screen-capture-print-screen That you might have a hot key for it, if you don't have the actual key for it on your specific computer layout.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I just changed it earlier today...


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

This is mine at the moment, but it is ALWAYS changing, lol.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jim&Mel <3


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My boy, Toby


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I figured it out! Thank you so much. I've seen it done, but never knew how to do it. See, you can teach an old dog new tricks :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My laptop is me driving my gelding Chili Pepper:









My current desktop puter is my beautiful Calista:









My currently non-working desktop (that I hope to get working this week because the one above is horrible) is hubby and I. This isn't the actual photo, but it's similar:









And the desktop that is only used to stream our camera (during foaling season) used to be hubby's computer, so it has his favorite painting by our favorite artist. This is He Dog by Judy Larson


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I have this on my desktop










and this on my laptop


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My current background:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL gotta love the tongue


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine changes constantly its either my avatar or my truck...

Nate


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine at the moment is of my fav stallion Khal and my sister and her son.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous Twilight!
He's a handsome boy, that's for sure.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

This is mine


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I change mine every few days.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

\mm/

Hair. 

I love this group. Brutal.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

New one!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

My little Lucy...


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Mine is Where the Wild Things Are. 

But now that we posted things... I'll probably change it. Haha! Because it's on my mind now.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

here is mine. i have a pic at home that i want to send to my work email so i can change it tho. so hopefully it will be changed by tomorrow


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Changed mine recently.

The theme is still partly same:


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

My two favorites that I switch between...

My mare Kay, and my favorite Belly Dancer-Rachel Brice (I'm a dancer too:lol


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

this is mine for the moment. i change it regularly though :]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

My latest:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

A picture I took while at the pony paddocks..


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Desktop:









Laptop:


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

My desktop well....

This is the world we live in....
We are not free We are slaves to religion 


And worse still the monantary system.
40% of the worlds wealth is owned by 1% of the population.

yes im a fan of Zeigeist ! im not crazy lol! 

Check it out for yourself on youtube


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I changed my background already. Haha!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

*Another Mac user!!*

I am so glad to see another Mac user!!



xeventer17 said:


> this is mine for the moment. i change it regularly though :]


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I am so glad to see another Mac user!!


lol! it's actually a school computer. i could never afford one myself! my school got a grant to give every student their own macbook to use and take home until the student graduates. we have the option to buy the one we were using at a much discounted price once we graduate which im thinking about looking into. i love them though!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Just upgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine at the moment:










Avatar! <3 I LOOOOOOVE the movie! I've seen it twice now.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

I change mine a lot. This is what has been on there for the past week or so...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

clipclops said:


> I change mine a lot. This is what has been on there for the past week or so...


I love that photo. Very nice.

This is my new one:









Pic taken by the Hubble telescope. All those little points of light are distant galaxies.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana*

Here is my current one. But it is constantly changing (almost daily)


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

me and my friend of 16 years of showing horses togather!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is mine as of right now because i love the hazy fog. but i am constantly changing it. like everyday practically.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I know, I'm a bit obsessed  This has been my background for a while


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine is Shaun White at last years X-Games at the moment, but I might change it to the second pic, which is the backround on my iPhone, which is from the Torino olympics. I am a huge Shaun White fan.... lol! I was SOOO happy when he beat Danny Davis yesterday, you have no idea....


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine;










Uchiha Itachi from _Naruto._


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I have 2 screen, a laptop then my additional screen which is huge... just can't tell here LOL









I recently found this one on the left though...which goes well with this one I already had


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

=)))))
but some time ago it was


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's mine, although it changes randomly every 20 minutes. :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Changed mine too. Taken by mine:


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

My current one just rotates through all my photos. 

A long time ago, at my old job...my favorite desktop of all time:

DESKSEAL!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Right now it's this because it makes me laugh every time I see it. My sister-in-law told my girls that before they could start trotting, they needed to be able show good balance at a walk, she tossed them up there to walk her out and had them doing various things. My older kid was cautious, had a VERY worried look on her face the whole time, her arms never quite got all the way up in the air and was extremely worried her feet couldn't go in the stirrups. My lil one... not a fear or concern with that child, she was having a good old time, "look at me Mommy! Look at me!" kept asking "Can we gallop now?" :shock:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is mine currently I normally change mine every few days.








This is the one on the downstairs computer. (Yes, Romeo is on 2 out of the 4 computers in the house! lol)


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

First time Murray came to Sunny Brook


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I *LOVE* this picture!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, everyone has super cool ones. 

I don't think I've changed mine in two years. *l* It's my son, at about age two and a half, sleeping in the chair


----------

